# September 2014 Applicants



## kanwarsinghrana (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi All,

Kindly share if anybody has received FSW (PR) file number till date under 2171 category. My application had reached CANADA on first week of September 2014 but till date didn't get any information about my application.

Look forward to your feedback.

Thanks


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

i am myself sep 11 applicant. 
We should soon have news in 30 days. For now aug apps are getting cc charged.


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

Yesterday Sep 4 got charged. Rest to follow. Hold tight


----------



## kanwarsinghrana (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks a lot Sheray for updating me. Let hope for the best fingers crossed


----------



## kanwarsinghrana (Nov 19, 2014)

Today I have seen the total of 2171 category is now 1000 whether there is still hope for September applicants kindly suggest if anybody has any idea on this.


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

kanwarsinghrana said:


> Today I have seen the total of 2171 category is now 1000 whether there is still hope for September applicants kindly suggest if anybody has any idea on this.


Mine reached on October 1st..so there is no chance for me either...Bad luck

what are the other options u r considering now other than express entry ?


----------



## kanwarsinghrana (Nov 19, 2014)

I have no idea about whether they have charged me or not because I submitted a Demand Draft (Bank DD) to them. is there any option from which i could check that about DD clearance?


----------



## pr2b (Jul 24, 2013)

What happens with the applications which are not selected due to finished quota? 
I sent my application 1 month ago, but the 1000 quota has finished now and my card was not charged, so I assume that my application could not make it. What I want to know, what happens with the documentation I sent with the application, do they return it?


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

pr2b said:


> What happens with the applications which are not selected due to finished quota?
> I sent my application 1 month ago, but the 1000 quota has finished now and my card was not charged, so I assume that my application could not make it. What I want to know, what happens with the documentation I sent with the application, do they return it?


My case is also similar to you...
what other forumers told is our application is already on the way back by slow mail....

Slow mail - how long would it take, no idea


----------



## kanwarsinghrana (Nov 19, 2014)

But on canadavisa.com someone posted that the total 2171 cap reached to 1000 means the total applications they have received till now and these applications are not completed screening phase.

They stop taking applications because they analyzed that they have received enough applications to issue 1000 PR that is why they have stopped taking more.

Rest no one can say the exact reason. I agree with the above mentioned post because they can't complete more than 500 files processing in a week for 2171 noc.

Kindly share, if anyone September month's applicant who received file number till date.

Thanks


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

kanwarsinghrana said:


> But on canadavisa.com someone posted that the total 2171 cap reached to 1000 means the total applications they have received till now and these applications are not completed screening phase.
> 
> They stop taking applications because they analyzed that they have received enough applications to issue 1000 PR that is why they have stopped taking more.
> 
> ...




Well in any case you would know soon ! Sep 10 is latest cc charge ! 
Chances are less but you never know !


----------



## kanwarsinghrana (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks Sheray for sharing this!

Can you confirm where did you get this info that sep 10 is latest charged?

Mine application received on 7th Sep.

Look forward to hear from you.

Thanks


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

kanwarsinghrana said:


> Thanks Sheray for sharing this!
> 
> Can you confirm where did you get this info that sep 10 is latest charged?
> 
> ...




Google for "fsw 2014 spread sheet"


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

kanwarsinghrana said:


> But on canadavisa.com someone posted that the total 2171 cap reached to 1000 means the total applications they have received till now and these applications are not completed screening phase.
> 
> They stop taking applications because they analyzed that they have received enough applications to issue 1000 PR that is why they have stopped taking more.
> 
> ...


If this true, it wud be ray of hope


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

With grace of god. Just got cc charge SMS 


11/09
2281


----------



## kanwarsinghrana (Nov 19, 2014)

Congrats Sheray


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Sheray said:


> With grace of god. Just got cc charge SMS
> 
> 
> 11/09
> 2281


Congrats man....


----------



## kanwarsinghrana (Nov 19, 2014)

Any news friends about 2171 cc charged? I m worried because i have seen no cc is charged after 2 sep and mine application reached there on 7 sep. 

Let me know if anyone has news on this.


----------



## kanwarsinghrana (Nov 19, 2014)

2171 noc September month applicants, any news about cc charged after 4th September applicant (that was last charged in spreadsheet)?

Kindly revert anybody has any news.Thanks


----------



## choco09 (Dec 28, 2014)

Even i am sept applicant for NOC 2171, application received at CIC 11 Sept,
have not received the application back yet and nor my DD is charged as last updated by my bank. I am worried about my DD, since i have also changed my address and neither have received any email intimation. so my question is will they send an email if the application is returned Or they just return the application without any email notification. i just dont know what to do. Should i just for express entry or just wait until i hear from them?


----------



## dhgumc (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi, Are all the september applicants got some response back in terms of money deduction or receival of documents?


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

dhgumc said:


> Hi, Are all the september applicants got some response back in terms of money deduction or receival of documents?


I am 11 sep applicant!
I have got PER as of 30 DEC. Its next step after cc charge.


----------



## dhgumc (Sep 2, 2014)

Sheray said:


> I am 11 sep applicant!
> I have got PER as of 30 DEC. Its next step after cc charge.


what is per? how did you get to know the stage of your application?


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

dhgumc said:


> what is per? how did you get to know the stage of your application?


Positive Eligibility Review
Just means your documents are okay. Your points are enough. We will sending your application to your local Visa office and they will review your application further.

And they provide you with UCI number, by which you can track your application current status online.


----------



## dhgumc (Sep 2, 2014)

Sheray said:


> Positive Eligibility Review
> Just means your documents are okay. Your points are enough. We will sending your application to your local Visa office and they will review your application further.
> 
> And they provide you with UCI number, by which you can track your application current status online.


I dont have my UCI number? how do you get that?


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

dhgumc said:


> I dont have my UCI number? how do you get that?


You will get when you get per mail.


----------



## kanwarsinghrana (Nov 19, 2014)

Please share if anyone noc 2171 September month's applicant get any updates?


----------

